

What separates amateurs and masters - mijustin
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2013/01/the-path-of-amateurs/

======
jmethan
I liked this one better

The best performers observe themselves closely. They are in effect able to
step outside themselves, monitor what is happening in their own minds, and ask
how it’s going. Researchers call this metacognition – knowledge about your own
knowledge, thinking about your own thinking. Top performers do this much more
systematically than others do; it’s an established part of their routine.

[http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2011/01/how-do-excellent-
per...](http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2011/01/how-do-excellent-performers-
differ-from-the-average/)

